# Quick connect gas connectors



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get one of these:









which connects to one of these?:









Surprisingly, CAKTanks doesn't do the top one, though they do the bulkhead-type version with an integral gas tap and the free male one in the bottom picture. But not the free female version. (By the way, can anyone download the CAKTanks catalogue at the moment? I get a corrupt pdf file.)

The male end is on my van's gas BBQ and connects to the external regulated gas point. But I want the freedom to use it off a Camping Gaz cylinder, so was going to make up a short length of LP gas pipe with a Gaz cylinder regulator at one end and the female quick connector on the other.

I'll try Edge Technology in the morning, but would like a backup if possible.

Dave


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

The male connector is the same as the connector i bought for my outside BBQ point (Raymond James) so t should imagine you would be able to buy one from any main dealer.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

They look very much like the diy compressed air conectors sold a Machine mart
Re Kak I cant get windows to read the file I contacted thier site maintenace crew and got this reply, followed instructions but still no joy
Geo

Hi,



Sorry for the delay, the reason is that Norton Anti-virus software thinks that you are a spammer. 



1. go to catalogue download page

2. click on the catalogue picture and save to your computer hard drive

3. rename downloaded file from “catalogue2006.exe_Rename_First” to catalogue2006.exe

4. double click in file and extract. 



If you have any problems give me a ring on 07971451836.



Thanks Sebastian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sebastian,

Yes, did all that same as you but it's still corrupt! :-(

Airline connectors. Now there's a thought, thanks. Wonder whether it is any of these, though?
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/rangeguide.asp?t=51&g=102&r=2012

Bauldy - I imagine dealers at best will be as CAK Tanks in selling the fixed external gas point and the connector to go into it, but not a "cable" version of the former.

Dave


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

They look to me like Uni Connectors, normally used for air compressors. They are sold by Screwfix direct on page 814 of Catalogue 80. Part numbers 

11253-80 female pack of 5 £5.19
16326-80 Male pacck of 5 £4.19
16682-80 QuickRelease pack of 3 £14.49


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Paulway,

Yes, was going there as you posted.
http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/cat.jsp?cId=100979&ts=18485

But I guess, as implied in my top photo, I then need adapter(s) to ribbed metal hose for a jubilee clip.

Dave


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I only said they looked like airline conectors 8O 
I dont think these will be a good subtitute for the real *GAS *conecters as at low pressures they leak like buggery


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'll just have to offer up a cigarette lighter and cover the join with another burger, then 8O 

I must confess I was amazed at how well the connectors worked. I turned on the gas, made the connection and turned the gas off, noted the pressure gauge needle position and wiggled the connector, but the needle wouldn't budge.

Dave


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,
Black hose!!! jubilee clip!!! what would your local Corgi gas man say if he could see that!
If you want to go the airline route, you will need both ends to work. Machine mart no.
000222487, 000221206, and 000220024 will do the job, cost about £6.50.
You cannot buy female gas snap connectors now unless it has a tap and safety ring, like those on the BBQ outlet boxes. H&S reasons I believe.
Good luck!
Colin


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

? would this type of connector be safe for gas . . . ?

I know it was said 'tongue in cheek' but I've actually seen someone go looking for a gas leak with a lighter flame, needless to say he found it & ended up with no eyebrows & some nasty burns !


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Snap Hose Adaptor 5/16" 000222487 
Hose Adaptor ¼" - 5/16" 000221206
Snap Female Body ¼" 000220024 

Hmmmnnn. Not sure I understand this. But I definitely want a gas-tight seal, so maybe a call to Edge Technology first would be best. They provide a snap connection for genny gas conversions. Maybe they now have a ruddy great tap on them, too :? 

Dave


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I would go looking at B&Qs barbies this weekend ,They sell side cutters to :lol:


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

The hose adaptor and the snap female body screw together to make female fitting (1/4" to 1/4"), and the snap hose adaptor is the male bit. The 5/16" end is the hose size. I have this setup on my compressor and it works fine and does not leak, its up to you if you want to use this type of fitting for gas.
Colin


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hmmnn. Back to square one. Edge said they procure them as complete gas conversion kits and didn't know the source of each component, but they were low pressure gas fittings, not air hose fittings.

I shall wait until some lateral thinking inspiration kicks in, which for me, could be a while.

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi dave
I don't know if this will be of use or not but it is another avenue to try...

http://www.swagelok.com/search/find_products.aspx?DBID=N07

These guys do make some of the worlds best valving etc and I have read up that with the correct sealing material (viton etc) the bodies are suitable for use with LPG. We have an account with a UK distributor so if I can help just give me a shout.

Good luck mate

Keith


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O * Please all of you above read this & take note for your own & everyone else's safety around you when you are camping. LPG is an etremely corrosive acid! ALL fittings designed for use with LPG use a special rubber compound that is impervious to the LPG. Airline fittings are NOT suitable for use with LPG & are potentially lethal.Please,please stop using them straight away before a nasty accident occurs. As i am in the trade i have tried myself to get the correct female connectors by themselves but have been unable to so have taken one from a new barbie point to use. Also these connectors are not 100% leak proof when not connected so always have an inline tap before the connector. Safe camping, Steve*


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

The gas connectors as shown can be got from Autogas 2000 at Thisk. Contact http://www.autogas.co.uk/ or Stephan Wyse 01845 523213 they take plastic and will ship within 24 hours.

They were designed for gas.

Kind regard to all


----------



## 100533 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm not quite sure/ but is this what you are looking for ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Paella,

The thread is 6 months old - I got the pukka gas fittings from G&R Hydraulics locally.

Your picture looks like another adapter would be needed at the left side to fit on a tube. Where is this one available anyway?

Dave


----------



## 100533 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Quick connect gas connectors rules*

after my post the site admin sent me amessage with a link to the rules , i cant tell you /disclose where they are.i understood forums to be a source of information but now it seems i have to keep it classified top secret   

its all in the rules a lot of people seem to be breaking them.or is it just me

rules


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Might I suggest another accessory along the lines of the bottom of my post here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-146474.html#146474

Any local engineering company should be able to supply 14" mild steel circular flat slabs. If you think weight is a problem, try aluminium slabs, albeit with a finish added but with no edging and no ribbing. If the burner is nicely adjustable then the smaller thermal mass should not be a problem.

Crepes after a barbie in the open air just finishes it off so nicely and is very sociable.

Thank you for respecting the rules. If you think others are breaking them just PM a mod.

Dave


----------



## 100533 (Aug 15, 2006)

I must agree folks are becoming more aware of this cooking concept .


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Dave

I fitted the same type as shown in PAELLA's picture, the left hand side is a normal copper compression fitting, the right hand side is a tail for a flex rubber pipe. Mine were bought from a very well known, publicised, assessory and spare motorcaravan parts source in Poole Dorset

KenS


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Does anyone know where I can get one of these:
> Dave
> 
> Couldn't open the image but try BES
> ...


----------

